# Medion Erazer X6823 (Bios Unlock) was hat man an zusätzlichen Optionen



## JeanLegi (19. Juli 2014)

*Medion Erazer X6823 (Bios Unlock) was hat man an zusätzlichen Optionen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin soweit schon informiert was das Unlock angeht.

Es geht jetzt viel mehr darum was ich durch dieses Unlock an zusätzlichen Optionen erhalte im Bios.
Ich habe dazu auch gidf.de verwendet, aber wirklich schlauer bin ich nun doch nicht.

Ich würde z.B. gerne die externen Bildschirm Ports mit meiner GTX 670MX ansteuern anstatt mit der Intel GPU da ich hin und wieder doch gerne mal meinen 27" Monitor zum Spielen nutzen möchte (wenn am PC geschraubt wird).

Welche Optionen würden dann generell zur Verfügung stehen im Bios?
Da ich auch in Richtung OC blicke (undervolting) würde ich mich speziell über Infos freuen die beinhalten dass dies möglich ist.

Da es sich bei den Erazer Serien um "billig" Versionen von MSI für Medion handelt können mir vielleicht MSI Besitzer mit Infos aushelfen.
Eventuell gibt es ja auch den einen oder anderen Anwender unter Euch der ein Erazer mit einem Unlock Bios fährt und mir auch mit entsprechenden Infos helfen kann.

Vielen Dank schon mal 

Grüße
JeanLegi

Die Gefahren sind mir bekannt.


----------



## iTzZent (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Medion Erazer X6823 (Bios Unlock) was hat man an zusätzlichen Optionen*

Hi,

da kann ich dich recht gut beraten...

1. HDMI funktioniert nur mit der Intel GPU, denn die Nvidia wird stets über die Intel GPU geleitet. Wenn du aber auf deinem Monitor spielst, springt natürlich die GTX670MX an... wird aber dennoch über die "Lines" der Intel GPU geschickt.
2. ne Menge Optionen, aber undervolting ist nicht dabei. Da solltest du ggf. über ein "Downgrade" nachdenken, und dir einen i7-3632QM kaufen, denn der verbraucht 10W weniger (gleich viel wie ein i5 DualCore). Die wichtigste neue Eigenschaft wäre der XMP Ram Support, somit kann man seinen Ram auf bis zu 2133Mhz jagen 

-          XMP RAM support (Up to 2133Mhz) [Warning:  4 DIMMs at 1866Mhz(+) may not be stable, 2 DIMMs are stable at 2133Mhz].
-          BCLK Overclocking (Up to 5%, your mileage may vary, no guarantees).
-          TPL limits unlocked (With the combination of ThrottleStop, CPU throttling can be overcome).

So in etwa sieht es denn aus: MSI GT70 Unlocked BIOS (latest 10M, non-RAID)

3. Medion verwendet zwar den MS-16F3 Barebone, verändert diesen aber leicht. Somit ist es auch nicht möglich, ein normalen Barebone Bios auf Medion 15.6" Geräten zu verwenden (bei 17.3" sieht es anders aus). So passiert es z.B., das der rechte USB sowie der Subwoofer nicht mehr funktionieren, wenn ein MSI GT Serie oder ein normales Barebone Bios geflasht werden. Ein Unlocked Medion Bios bekommt man nur hin, indem man das vorhandene Bios freischaltet, ein neueres ist nicht möglich (wurde mir von einem Biosmodder bestätigt).

Ich hatte auf meinem X6819 auch ne Zeit lang ein Unlocked Bios drauf... habe es aber wieder auf den original Zustand zurück geflasht, da es keine nennenswerten Vorteile hatte.


----------



## JeanLegi (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Medion Erazer X6823 (Bios Unlock) was hat man an zusätzlichen Optionen*

Guten Morgen,

 danke für das Feedback .

 Downgrade niemals  .


----------



## iTzZent (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Medion Erazer X6823 (Bios Unlock) was hat man an zusätzlichen Optionen*

Naja, der i7-3632QM ist schon ein Upgrade, nur das er halt 200Mhz weniger hat wie dein i7-3630QM, dafür aber deutlich kühler bleibt wodurch der Lüfter leiser wird. Gerade bei dem recht lauten Lüfter vom MSI Barebone ist das schon keine allzu schlechte Idee


----------



## JeanLegi (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Medion Erazer X6823 (Bios Unlock) was hat man an zusätzlichen Optionen*

Mit dem Lüfter habe ich nun überhaupt keinen Stress 
 Würde mich das stören hätte ich kein Gaming Notebook


----------



## b1te (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Medion Erazer X6823 (Bios Unlock) was hat man an zusätzlichen Optionen*

Habe selbst das X6823  
Ich denke die CPU reicht völlig. Den einzigen BIOS-Flash, den ich empfehlen kann, ist der für die Grafikkarte, um da das volle OC-Potential zu entfachen. Die limitiert @FullHD doch wesentlich schneller, als die eigentlich doch recht flotte CPU!


----------



## JeanLegi (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Medion Erazer X6823 (Bios Unlock) was hat man an zusätzlichen Optionen*

Mit einem Bios Flash für die Grafikkarte habe ich mich noch gar nicht beschäftigt..
Hast du da eventuell ein paar Seiten die du empfehlen würdest? Zum einlesen!

Wäre doch recht interessant sich damit zu beschäftigen 

 Edit:

 Ich habe da jetzt was auf der hp von overclock.net gefunden. Ich habe das ganze jetzt nur überflogen, macht aber soweit einen ganz verständlichen Eindruck auf mich.


----------



## b1te (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Medion Erazer X6823 (Bios Unlock) was hat man an zusätzlichen Optionen*

Overclock.net war auch meine Seite zum einlesen. Aus einem Thread dort hab ich auch mein Bios geladen. Flashen natürlich auf eigene Gefahr  
Der Thread dort war allerdings auch etwas unübersichtlich, da es viel um ein Asus-Gerät geht, wo der Flash wesentlich schwerer ist als beim Medion...


----------



## JeanLegi (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Medion Erazer X6823 (Bios Unlock) was hat man an zusätzlichen Optionen*

Dann habe ich den richtigen gefunden es geht zwar um ein asus, aber es ist auch ein bios für die msi gtx 670mx dabei 

Danke für die Rückmeldung

Flashen und sonstige Modifikationen immer auf eigene Gefahr


----------



## b1te (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Medion Erazer X6823 (Bios Unlock) was hat man an zusätzlichen Optionen*

Du musst in dem Thread mal durchgehen, hatte das Bios von Seite 29 verwendet, da das direkt für die 670MX im X6823 gemoddet wurde.
Hier der Link: GTX 670MX Overclocking [Updated-custom BIOS file] - Page 29


----------



## JeanLegi (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Medion Erazer X6823 (Bios Unlock) was hat man an zusätzlichen Optionen*

Ich habe insgesamt drei Bios Versionen gefunden. 104, 104N und 104M.

 Mal schauen das muss ich machen wenn ich mehr ruhe habe. Das was die Jungs so schreiben ist ganz nice.
 Vor allem scheint die Temp nicht so das Problem zu sein wie ich dachte.

 Ich danke dir


----------



## b1te (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Medion Erazer X6823 (Bios Unlock) was hat man an zusätzlichen Optionen*

Temp ist überhaupt kein Problem. Kann mich nicht erinnern jemals über 80 Grad gekommen zu sein, habe aber auch die Wärmeleitpaste von CPU und GPU gegen hochwertige ausgetauscht.
Falls die Lautstärke des Laptops nicht so wichtig ist, kann man mit dem Fan Control Tool von Pherein (eigentlich für die GT-Serie von MSI, funktioniert aber auch super mit dem Medion) die Lüfterkurve des Laptops anpassen. Lasse im Idle meine Lüfter beispielsweise nur mit 20% drehen, was wesentlich leiser als @stock.

Ich glaube ich habe damals die 104M genommen, da die 104N bei dem anderen User im Forum nicht funktionierte.


----------



## JeanLegi (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Medion Erazer X6823 (Bios Unlock) was hat man an zusätzlichen Optionen*

Pherein habe ich auch schon im Einsatz gehabt  Lautstärke ist für mich kein stress, ich spiele meistens mit Headset und bekomme dann sowieso nichts mehr mit


----------



## JeanLegi (3. August 2014)

*AW: Medion Erazer X6823 (Bios Unlock) was hat man an zusätzlichen Optionen*

Ich benötige leider noch mal eure Hilfe im Bezug auf den Fan Profile Applier.

Seit ca. 4 Tagen wird er nicht mehr richtig umgesetzt. Es hat den Anschein das sich der EC jedes mal zurück setzt und die Werkseinstellungen lädt.
Mir ist leider nicht ganz klar warum.

Das Notebook ist nicht komplett stromlos.
Ich hatte auch einen Task im Aufgabenplaner angelegt, da bei mir von Anfang an, der Applier, nicht geladen wurde, obwohl das ja funktionieren soll.
Der Task wurde dann seit gestern nicht mehr ausgeführt: " Die Anforderung wurde von einem Operator oder Administrator abgelehnt".
Diesen Fehler habe ich beheben können.
Was ich noch versuche ist folgendes ich installiere den RW Everything noch mal neu.

Da man gerne mal was übersieht oder vergisst und ich an einem Punkt bin an dem ich mich festgefahren habe, hoffe ich auf einen Geistesblitz durch eure Hilfe .

 Edit:

 -Problem: Fan Profiler läuft nicht korrekt.
 -Lösung: Anstatt es in der Aufgabenplanung mit einem Admin-Account zu starten habe ich es auf meinen Account angelegt und siehe da es ging.
 Danach noch ein Script gesucht und gefunden mit dem ich Fan Profil minimiert starten kann.
 System läuft, Lüfterkurve auch


----------

